# Paphiopedilum sanderianum



## Calvin_Tiong (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## Djthomp28 (Dec 15, 2019)

Absolutely one of my favorites! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 15, 2019)

narrow dorsal but its a living flowering sandie. Well done.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 15, 2019)

Very nice. Well done. indoors or outdoors growing? How long were the petals?


----------



## P.K.Hansen (Dec 16, 2019)

Though I'm not a multi floral-man, I'll have to admit that this is amazing


----------



## Duck Slipper (Dec 16, 2019)

Very nice!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Dec 16, 2019)

Pretty flowers. The leaves on this clone are much more upright than the sanderianums I've seen in the past.


----------



## Calvin_Tiong (Dec 16, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Very nice. Well done. indoors or outdoors growing? How long were the petals?



I'm growing outdoors. The length of the petals were about 60cm.


----------



## blondie (Dec 16, 2019)

Fantastic beautiful blooming


----------



## Don I (Dec 16, 2019)

Very nice.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 17, 2019)

Calvin, I just realized after MrHappyRotter's post that this is blooming out of season (normally from April-May) not far from you in the wild. Is this line bred from Taiwan? If so, what are the parents? The leaves do indeed look more organized and upright than any sandies I have seen or grown.


----------



## Calvin_Tiong (Dec 17, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Calvin, I just realized after MrHappyRotter's post that this is blooming out of season (normally from April-May) not far from you in the wild. Is this line bred from Taiwan? If so, what are the parents? The leaves do indeed look more organized and upright than any sandies I have seen or grown.



My sanderianum was collected from the wild.


----------



## Greenpaph (Dec 17, 2019)

Always nice to see!
Thanks


----------



## Guldal (Dec 17, 2019)

Very nice...and well grown!

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## GuRu (Dec 18, 2019)

It's a nice sandy and yes the stance of the leaves reminds me mor to P. rothschildianum than to P. sanderianum. The stance of the leaves of mine P. sanderianum is complete different.



Calvin_Tiong said:


> My sanderianum was collected from the wild.


Is this normal ? Because the origin of P. sandie isn't Malaysia.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 18, 2019)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Guldal (Dec 18, 2019)

GuRu said:


> Is this normal ? Because the origin of P. sandie isn't Malaysia.



If my memory doesn't elude me completely, I think, you are barking up the wrong tree here, Guru?!

P. sanderianum is from Sarawak, the one of the two _malaysian_ states in Borneo - and so is Calvin (see under his avatar: "Location: Sibu. Sarawak. Malasya")!



Calvin_Tiong said:


> My sanderianum was collected from the wild.



Calvin, please tell me, you didn't remove the plant, yourself, from the national park?!


----------



## emydura (Dec 18, 2019)

Guldal said:


> If my memory doesn't
> 
> Calvin, please tell me, you didn't remove the plant, yourself, from the national park?!



Whether you collect the plant yourself or buy it from someone who did, it is the same thing. You are creating the demand to collect wild plants. IUCN say there are less than 50 adult plants of sanderianum left in the wild. It seems doomed like most Paph species.

Personally I much prefer line bred clones to wild collected plants. The sanderianums you get from Sam Tsui are much superior to this clone.


----------



## GuRu (Dec 18, 2019)

Guldal said:


> If my memory doesn't elude me completely, I think, you are barking up the wrong tree here, Guru?!
> P. sanderianum is from Sarawak, the one of the two _malaysian_ states in Borneo - and so is Calvin (see under his avatar: "Location: Sibu. Sarawak. Malasya")!
> Calvin, please tell me, you didn't remove the plant, yourself, from the national park?!



Sorry Jens, of cause you are right. I had in mind the origin of P. sanderianum would be in Indonesia but it isn't, albeit the border isn't far.
But my thoughts were the same as yours. Why does someone collect an endangered species from the wild when you can get it as an artificially propagated plant ?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 19, 2019)

This just opened up a can of worms. 

As conservationists and keepers of the CITES rules and regulations, it is not right to collect plants from the wild, unless they were threatened by forest fires and deforestation. The protected habitat of sanderianums is in the Mulu National Park in Borneo (state of Sarawak) where they are more than the quoted 50 plants. Since their rediscovery, much have been done to keep their populations up. 

Perhaps what Calvin may have meant was that this was from a plant that was collected in the jungle way back in time. And he has a division of the plant. I have known many collectors in Malaysia with such divisions.


----------



## Tom-DE (Dec 20, 2019)

Congratulation!

Maybe just me......I've read all your stories but how much you can trust the seller? To my eyes it looks so much like a hybrid......


----------



## Calvin_Tiong (Dec 24, 2019)

Guldal said:


> If my memory doesn't elude me completely, I think, you are barking up the wrong tree here, Guru?!
> 
> P. sanderianum is from Sarawak, the one of the two _malaysian_ states in Borneo - and so is Calvin (see under his avatar: "Location: Sibu. Sarawak. Malasya")!
> 
> ...



I didn't remove the plant from national park and I never been to Mulu before. Lol... I saw someone selling sandie on FB so I just order one from the seller. I wish I could have chance to see any paphs in the wild one day. My place here (home town) doesn't have any paphs in the jungle.


----------



## BrucherT (Dec 25, 2019)

DrLeslieEe said:


> This just opened up a can of worms.
> 
> As conservationists and keepers of the CITES rules and regulations, it is not right to collect plants from the wild, unless they were threatened by forest fires and deforestation. The protected habitat of sanderianums is in the Mulu National Park in Borneo (state of Sarawak) where they are more than the quoted 50 plants. Since their rediscovery, much have been done to keep their populations up.
> 
> Perhaps what Calvin may have meant was that this was from a plant that was collected in the jungle way back in time. And he has a division of the plant. I have known many collectors in Malaysia with such divisions.



That’s what I thought. Nothing about this plant looks wild-collected, at least not recently. My prize P. rothschildianum was collected from the wild — in 1955. I look for plants like this, that I can prove were collected and have been in loving cultivation for a long time.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 26, 2019)

Well Calvin, that's a relief. I highly doubt sellers will collect wild plants when the line breeding plants are much more easier to secure, grow and bloom. And BT is correct, the leaves look very clean and wild plants will have all kinds of damage. In addition the linear upward growth of the very straight leaves, gives some doubt as to the provenance of the FB claims as 'jungle' origin. 

But I could be wrong LOL (seems to be my signing off waiver)...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 26, 2019)

BrucherT said:


> That’s what I thought. Nothing about this plant looks wild-collected, at least not recently. My prize P. rothschildianum was collected from the wild — in 1955. I look for plants like this, that I can prove were collected and have been in loving cultivation for a long time.


Just curious, how does your roth behave under cultivation? growing & blooming habit.


----------

